# More projects from reclaimed lumber!



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

I know some of you folks out there don't like wood if it is new and paid for, but I would like to challenge you guys out there to recycle more and reuse old furniture, grab a pallet and denail the thing. There is so much beautiful under appreciated lumber out there. Show us what you did with old reused wood, here are some of my projects:









Now show me yours…... (I like especially the nail holes)


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Table top from old flooring









Detail


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I used to get pallets for sheet steel that came from Japan and they used all sorts of hardwood for the pallets then. I made a number of fireplace bellows of this wood. I got a lot of oak, mahogany, appletong, eucalyptus and poplar from those pallets.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

At one time, these used to be floor boards from a school house…


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Hi Bandit, what kinna wood you got there from the school house?

Jim those bellows look good in any kind of wood.

Gene, that is an impressive amount of nail holes, I love it!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Antique Cherry sained vertical grain pine flooring. The Tongue and grooves are ripped off, Easy to glue the boards up, that way.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I mainly use re-purposed lumber. These are a few of projects I have completed. I am in process of creating a website to show the work I do. http://www.canadianchips.com


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Just made this small table from redwood 2x lumber that I reclaimed from an old deck









Here is a picture taken as I was cleaning up the old redwood deck boards.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Here are my projects from reclaimed lumber, being a demolition contractor theres always some free lumber to be had. Ive also just finished up a refurb on a walmart filing cabinet where i removed the top and replaced it with a QS Red Oak top salvaged from roof joists at an old convent here in Hartford.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

While not from pallets, it is from reclaimed lumber, mostly the old 2×4s and tounge and groove siding


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Wauuu guys.
This really makes me smile, nice stuff.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

heres my latest, an old filing cabinet base from some box store with a new top on it made from reclaimed red oak originally used as roof joists from a convent here in Hartford CT, and a cast iron pull i got from my grandfathers hoard of misc supplies and trinkets.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok here are Mine, I can't seem to locate the finished projects, might be on my other computer, which my daughter is using, so no chance of getting to that tonight. Most of the finished projects are posted on my page.

Box made from a pallet lumber









Pallet tool shelf









Tapering Jig, wood from the old basement 3/4" tongue paneling









Cyclone DC, still in progress, also from the paneling in the basement, pallet lumber & plywood from a friend used for construction









Chalkboard for my daughter, tongue and groove flooring









Hallway closet doors, basement paneling again









Small hanging bookshelf, basement paneling









Clamp cart, whatever pallet I had left and a few pieces salvaged from the basement tear down









At least a dozen more, that I don't have pictures of, nothing goes to waste in my shop. If its wood and you throw it out, you might find me picking it up

Want to see more? Go check out my workshop, everything made in there was, scrap, pulled out of a dumpster, pallets from work, basement paneling, you name it. Including the wood rack.


----------



## sawkillnortheast (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the examples of inventive transformations to salvaged lumber. We stock about 5 acres of reclaimed woods, with much of it heading for conventional flooring and paneling applications. So it's great to see the range of work expanded. www.sawkil.com


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

My first woodworking project was my dinning table made from wood I found in my alley


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Hmm, I never knew this thread existed-it was started before I joined LJ. Took a self serving advertising post to get it revived, but I'll play, as it's a good topic.

That's a wicked cool table, Todd.

All of these were made from reclaimed lumber.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, I forgot about my plane till. Pallets:


----------

